
PTEN tumor suppressor cancer treatment: MYC-WWP1 inhibitory pathway inhibition - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/364/6441/eaau0159
======
bookofjoe
A Rare Genetic Mutation Leads to Cancer. The Fix May Already Be in the
Drugstore. [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/17/health/gene-mutation-
canc...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/17/health/gene-mutation-
cancer.html?action=click&module=Discovery&pgtype=Homepage)

